# MSI GTX 560 ti Twin Frozr Kaufberatung und Netzteil



## Chefchenko (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
 bin neu hier um Forum und brauch euren Rat. Zudem habe ich noch eine spezielle Frage über die ich bisher bei der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden habe.

zu meinem System:
Acer Desktop M5711
Core 2Quad 9300 (2,5Ghz)
8GB DDR2 Ram (4Ram Riegel)
Mainboard No-Name
Nvidia GT130
Netzteil FSP Group 400W

Wie im Betreff steht, möchte ich mir nach langem hin und her für die oben genannte Grafikkarte entscheiden. Ein neues Netzteil wird dementsprechend auch benötigt, dafür würde ich für einen recht guten Preis das
"Coller Master Real Power M620" mit Kabelmanagement erhalten. (Das Netzteil ist zwar etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber der Preis von 66€ OVP ist doch recht interessant) was sagt ihr dazu?

Meine entscheidende Frage die mir aber doch recht viel Sorgen macht, ist die Grafikkarte. Und zwar hatt die jetztige  GT 130 nur sehr wenig Platz bis zum Bodenblech, die GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr ist ja recht groß und der Abstand mit den beiden Lüftern zum Bodenblech würde dann noch weniger Abstand zum Boden haben ca. 2cm vielleicht sogar noch weniger. Könnte die Luftzufuhr auf die beiden Lüfter dann zu Knapp werden? vor allem bei Last (Crysis, Metro usw.)

Wäre um jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

kannst Du ein Foto posten ?

Bei derart geringen Abständen kann das schon"eng" werden


----------



## Chefchenko (31. Mai 2011)

hey danke,

hier die Links:

 http://pics.ricardostatic.ch/2_636869808_450/fuer-bastler/acer-aspire-m5711.jpg


http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2120/100xw.jpg


beim unteren sieht man wie gt130 verbaut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2011)

Also, Du hast doch da zwei PCi-Slots Platz bis zum Boden - d.h. auch mit der Dualslotekarte hast Du dann immer noch einen Slot Abstand. Das reicht normalerweise schon aus. Du soltest aber rechts vorne (wenn man die Blickrichtung Deiner Bilder nimmt) im Gehäuse auf jeden Fall einen Gehäuselüftr haben.


Falls es doch Probleme geben sollte, holst Du Dir halt ein neues, größeres 30-40€ Gehäuse.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Schon ein bissl eng, sollte aber machbar sein.

Ein Lüfter ( passt da ein 120ziger ?) im Heck zum absaugen  und einer noch in der Front zum reinsaugen sollte dann auch noch rein ( mMn, kostet nicht die Welt und sorgt für gutes Klima   ).

Ist das eigentlich noch der boxed CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, da sollte hinten auch einer zum raussaugen rein, hab ich ganz übersehen. Am besten vorne und hinten je einen zB Scythe Flex oder so mit 800-1000 U/min, die leisten genug und sind dabei trotzdem leise, oder auch vorne einen langsameren bei 600-800 U/min und hinten einen schnelleren, was aber ja von der Lautstärke her nicht stört, da der ja von Dir wegzeigt. So ein guter 120mm-Lüfter von Scythe kostet je nach Shop 6-12€.


----------



## Chefchenko (31. Mai 2011)

danke für die Antworten.

für vorne so einen zusätzlichen Lüfter zu platzieren wird wohl nicht klappen, da die Gehäusefront komplett aus Plastik ist und noch das Acer Logo zu sehen bzw. sogar beleuchtet wird!

wie wird denn so ein zusätzlicher Lüfter eig. eingebaut? und angeschlossen?

Probeweise habe ich mal die GT130 bei Crysis (demo) getestet und diese erhitzt sich auf ca.70°


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2011)

Bist Du sicher, dass da vorne kein platz für einen Lüfter ist? Wäre aber auch nicht sooo schlimm, denn Luft "rein" saugt ein PC normalerweise auch allein durch den Druckunterschied. Ein Lüfter wäre lediglich besser, aber nicht unbedingt zwingend - kann aber je nach Gehäuse dann eben doch zu wenig sein, dann muss wohl ein neues Gehäuse her.


Man hat aber an Gehäusen da, wo Lüfter "hin sollen", immer 4 Bohrlöcher eben passend zu den Löchern bei einem Lüfter, guckst Du hier in den Ecken:  http://www.monodata.de/images/product_images/original_images/80347_0__SK-0062_1.jpg   typische Größe eines gehäuselüfters sind 120mm, die Löcher sind also ETWA 10cm auseinander - nach solchen Löchern kannst Du ja beim Gehäuse suchen. Das geht auch in Plastikwände bei einem Gehäuse, es muss kein Metallgitter oder so was vorhanden sein. Manche Gehäuse haben sogar kleine "Käfige", in die man einen Lüfter einstecken kann und den Käfig wiederum am Gehäuse einhängt.


Angeschlossen wird der Lüfter an einem freien Steckplatz des Boards, an dem irgendwas von "Fan" dransteht, sind idR weiße Buchsen mit 3 Pins. Alternativ geht es auch per Adapter direkt an einem Netzteil-Stecker.


----------



## Chefchenko (31. Mai 2011)

ok cool da achte ich dann mal drauf, mal schauen vllt langt´s ja auch ohne den zusätlichen Lüfter.
welche Temperatur sollte die Twin Frozr denn nicht überschreiten?

achja was hältst von dem Netzteil:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/Cooler-Master-M620-Real-Power-Pro-Modular-620-Watt::6907.html

wie gesagt bekomme ich für 66€ Nagelneu


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2011)

Naja, moderne Grafikkarten dürfen locker 70-80 Grad warm werden ohne sich Sorgen zu machen. Is halt immer die Frage: wie schnell geht es auf zB 80 Grad?


Das Netzteil scheint o.k zu sein.


----------



## Chefchenko (31. Mai 2011)

so hab mir das Gehäuse mal genauer angesehn, habe die Löcher im Gehäusekäfig gesehn sowie vorne als auch hinten, für hinten wäre es wohl machbar den Lüfter anzuschließen doch vorne keine Chance. Der Käfig hat die vorrichtung aber das Ganze Plastik ist wie gesagt davor.

achja welchen Sinn hätte in dem Fall der hintere Lüfter bei mir? Soll er Frische Luft ins Gehäuse bringen oder Warme Luft rauspusten. Würde ja oberhalb der Graka sitzen.

den hier hab ich gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/Scythe-St...

wobei da fällt mir ein! könnte ich doch evtl. ins Seitenteil einbauen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Der Lüfter hinten bringt die warme Luft nach draußen. Seitlich Lüfter seh ich kritisch, das KANN den Luftstrom sogar so verwirbeln, dass es schlechter ist, als wenn man den weglässt. Du kannst aber einfach mal zwei Stück bestellen und es testen - wenn der zweite nix bringt oder osgar kontraproduktiv ist, haste halt ein paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt oder kannst den ja vlt. für 5€ an einen Kumpel weitergeben.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also hinten sollte auf jeden Fall der Lüfter saugend angebracht werden um die erwärmte Luft  schnellstmöglich aus dem
Gehäuse zu bringen.
Je kleiner das Gehäuse ( und in Deinem Fall ist es ein M-ATX-Gehäuse - kleiner als Standard-ATX ) desto kritischer
ist es mit der Temperatur, da sie sich sehr viel schneller "aufheizen".
Schau mal das Bild an ( ok, bis auf den kleinen Lüfter hinten unten), so sollte es idealerweise aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chefchenko (1. Juni 2011)

ok ich verstehe aber wie gesagt vorne den Lüfter anzubringen wie gesagt keine chance..woher soll er denn auch die Luft vor dem Plastik ansaugen, hinten würde es gehen zum aussagen da sind schon schrauben vorgerichtet am gelochten Gitter.

habe mir heute das Netzteil zugelegt und nächste Woche kommt dann wohl die Graka


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Vorne wäre halt die Frage, wie dicht das ist. Dass da eine Plastik"wand" ist ohne Ritzen und Lücken ist an sich unüblich. Zumindest wenn es bis ich sag mal zur Mitte des Gehäuses geht (ein Lüfter muss incht zwangsweise ganz unten sein   ). Festmachen kann man den auch ohne Schraublöcher zur Not zb mit Klebeband.


----------



## Chefchenko (2. Juni 2011)

so sieht es vorne aus

http://s05.trixum.de/upload2/U/7/U7laI0rjBxco129932501064P225.jpg



jetzt bin ich bei der Grafikkarte auf ne AMD Radeon HD 6850 gestoßen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a582182.html

diese ist Preiswerter bietet die selbe Leistung und hat einen geringeren Stromverbrauch, andererseit wird gesagt dass die Treiber von AMD/ati nicht so der Hit wären. ICh weiss nicht, bin zu verwirrt, ist nicht einfach


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

Die 6850 ist an sich langsamer als eine GTX 560 ^^  Selbst de 6870 ist nen Tick langsamer. Ich persönlich hab vor ein paar Monaten die 6870 der GTx 560 vorgezogen, da sie preiswerter ist, weniger Strom braucht und auch nur 5-10% langsamer ist. Im Moment ist die GTX 560 aber nur wenige Euros teurer, da würd ich dann eher die GTX 560 nehmen. 

Wobei: bei der 6870 reicht vielleicht sogar Dein altes Netzeil, dann kommst Du in der Summe deutlich billiger weg, wenn Du kein neues NT bräuchtest.


----------



## Chefchenko (2. Juni 2011)

so hab das neue Netzteil eingebaut, doch was ist. Kein Bild und der Rechner piepst ca. 3sek. Auch die Maus und Tastatur leuchtet nicht auf! ??
was ist da los?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

Hast Du sonst nix verändert? Also: Hauptstromstecker 20-24 pol ist korrekt drauf? der 4Pin- bzw. ggf. 8pin Zusatzstecker auch? Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## Chefchenko (2. Juni 2011)

ja der große Stecker aufs Mainboard (war mit mühe den abzubekommen), den
 4poligen auch drauf und der 8polige blieb ohne Verwendung da mein 
keinen Anschluss für den hat.
Hab noch die GT130 drinn und die hat keinen separaten Stromanschluss.

Hab jtzt das alte Netzteil wieder rein, und es funzt auch nicht!!  bin total entäuscht....Der Monitor gibt kein Signal, der CPU Lüfter, Laufwerk usw. dreht sich, aber die Maus und die Tastatur z.b leuchten gar nicht auf


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

Dann musst Du beim Aus/Einbau irgendwas beschädigt oder gelockert haben. Hattest Du Dich vor dem "Basteln" geerdet und ALLE Strom- bzw. verbindungsstecker (auch vom Monitor usw.) entfernt?


----------



## Chefchenko (2. Juni 2011)

hab am Rechner vorher den Netztstecker gezogen und auf on gedrückt damit der Reststrom weggeht

edit: hab die RAM Riegel ausgebaut und 2 von 4 wieder rein siehe da er funzt wieder!!
des komische sowohl nach einbau des neuen und danach des alten netzteils kamm das beep!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

Also, hattest Du Dich denn auch geerdet oder nicht? Du könntest halt, wenn nicht, mit Pech eine kleine statische Ladung freigsetzt haben, davon kann was am PC halt kaputtgehen.

Vlt hattest Du aber auch nur was gelockert. Klappt es denn mit den weiteren 2 Riegeln, wenn Du die statt der ersten 2 einbaust? Wenn ja: klappt es mit allen vier?


----------



## Chefchenko (3. Juni 2011)

es funzt auch mit 3, entweder ist der 4. RAM Riegel hin oder die letzte RAM Belegung auf dem Mainboard, muss das noch testen.


----------



## Chefchenko (13. Juni 2011)

das mit dem oben genannten netzteil wird nichts, möchte lieber ein leiseres netzteil haben.

habe mir nun das hier ausgesucht: http://geizhals.at/a583792.htm... 

ich freue mich über euren rat ihr könnt mir auch gerne vorschläge zeigen.
50-80€ und leise sollte das NT sein.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

Das BeQuiet ist auf jeden Fall o.k und auch nicht laut. 


ps: Du hast aber jetzt bewusst nen österreichischen Preisvergleich genommen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juni 2011)

naja das bequiet ist angenehm leiste, wenn du es lautlos willst solltest du dir mal die seasonic X-serie anschauen


----------



## Chefchenko (14. Juni 2011)

ja war bewusst von geizhals.at, wollte nur auf die schnelle das NT posten. Würde es dann eh von Alternate bestellen.

achja hier hab ich noch die erPro serie von Enermax:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/EES500AWT-ErP/803344/?

kann mich iwie einfach nicht entscheiden.

ja die von Seasonic laufen ja über 100€ soviel wollte ich eig. nicht ausgeben.
Ich denke die Wahl läuft zwischen dem be Quiet und dem Enermax.


----------

